# sitka gear



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone using this stuff?Got on the outfitter program (my line of work) and ordered the Patenal bibs and Dakota hoody.Just got them and impressed with the fit.Will let you know the outcome at end of season.....Pretty pricey but with outfitters discount not bad.......Jim


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

I've been very pleased with their stuff


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

mjh345 said:


> I've been very pleased with their stuff


Nice to know...thanks Mark.......Jim


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

We carry it in our store. Everyone so far likes it. A good friend of ours has been duck hunting in his and loves it. Great camo pattern too.

Joyce
Blackwater Chesapeakes
Blackwater Sports Center


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Joyce said:


> We carry it in our store. Everyone so far likes it. A good friend of ours has been duck hunting in his and loves it. Great camo pattern too.
> 
> Joyce
> Blackwater Chesapeakes
> Blackwater Sports Center


Thanks Joyce...congrats on your 3rd at specialty also!! Jim


----------



## Olddog (Feb 28, 2009)

Fits well & is very warm for its weight, but is not as tough as what I am used to. Requires some babying to prevent snags & wear.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Have the Sitka gear for early season bowhunting, its ok,was a gift,doesn't hold up as well and I don't use the dryer for any of my hunting clothes,because the heat just kills the fabric and shrinks it...I know that its all over Cabelas as their high end stuff..UnderArmour came out with a new green camo pattern, but way too green for fall waterfowl season

But if the price is right then by all means enjoy it


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Used first couple years I had it in warm to sub zero conditions. For me, I find its good for active type hunting (spot and stalk, mountain hunting, intensive hunting on foot). I know they have expanded into the stand hunting area but I do not use during cold weather such as horse back hunting or stand hunting. FWIW


----------



## Etch (Sep 3, 2015)

I duck hunt in southwest louisiana, and have used Sitka gear exclusively for the last several years. I wear a full Sitka system in some variation every day of big duck season and teal season. The Delta Wading Jacket is my favorite piece and I wear it almost every day of the season and now all of the guys I hunt with have gotten some variant of their rain jacket (Pantanal, Delta, etc.). If I was going to buy a new jacket I would likely get the Pantanal Jacket instead of the Delta, but if you are wading a lot the Delta is the way to go. It is the only rain jacket I have ever had that has been 100% water proof. I know you will be pleased. The only criticism, and it is small, is that on many of their hooded items, the inside lining is white or grey. I wish that they would have relined the inside (at least of the portions that would be visible when the hood is down for example) with camo. This is a small thing, and for the most part it wont be visible, but would be a nice improvement for them to make on future items. 

If you are going to be hunting hotter climates (or early season when it is still kind of Green), I would recommend the Grinder Pants and Core Lightweight Hoody. 

If you have a question on a particular piece, I'd be happy to give you my thoughts. I have the majority of their duck line.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Etch said:


> I duck hunt in southwest louisiana, and have used Sitka gear exclusively for the last several years. I wear a full Sitka system in some variation every day of big duck season and teal season. The Delta Wading Jacket is my favorite piece and I wear it almost every day of the season and now all of the guys I hunt with have gotten some variant of their rain jacket (Pantanal, Delta, etc.). If I was going to buy a new jacket I would likely get the Pantanal Jacket instead of the Delta, but if you are wading a lot the Delta is the way to go. It is the only rain jacket I have ever had that has been 100% water proof. I know you will be pleased. The only criticism, and it is small, is that on many of their hooded items, the inside lining is white or grey. I wish that they would have relined the inside (at least of the portions that would be visible when the hood is down for example) with camo. This is a small thing, and for the most part it wont be visible, but would be a nice improvement for them to make on future items.
> 
> If you are going to be hunting hotter climates (or early season when it is still kind of Green), I would recommend the Grinder Pants and Core Lightweight Hoody.
> 
> ...


Thanks,with the Delta jacket,what do you usually wear under it?....was actually looking at the Hudson or Boreal jacket as most of my hunting is dryland in 30 degrees and below.Did you get the next to skin tops and bottoms?My price will be cheaper than UA which I really like. Jim


----------



## Etch (Sep 3, 2015)

jd6400 said:


> Thanks,with the Delta jacket,what do you usually wear under it?....was actually looking at the Hudson or Boreal jacket as most of my hunting is dryland in 30 degrees and below.Did you get the next to skin tops and bottoms?My price will be cheaper than UA which I really like. Jim


I hunt in Southwest Louisiana, so temperatures don't get that cold down here (although it feels colder due to the fact that most days we have close to 100% humidity) and the weather fluctuates heavily. It can be 30 degrees one day and then 75 two days later. Because of that I chose to get the Delta Jacket and then use layering pieces underneath it. I typically wear a core zip hoody, then my duck oven jacket (if its not cold enough i wear my dakota or kelvin vest) , then my delta wading jacket, and then waders (if I am hunting a marsh) or my delta wading pants if I am hunting a field. With your climate, I would recommend getting one of the heavier jackets (Boreal or Hudson). I prefer to layer the pieces so I can shed pieces when temperatures fluctuates which is why I didn't get the heavy jackets. Really the boreal is essentially a Delta wading jacket with a kelvin jacket built in. 

I know thats not much of an answer, but if you are going to see 30 degrees and below everyday then the heavier jackets should probably be your go to. They are essentially all Delta Jackets with different layers of insulation. The only one different is the Pantanal in that it is longer in the back so that it covers your butt when you sit down in a pit blind (which is nice if you are only wearing jeans or non waterproof pants, but you will at those temps likely be in waterproof insulated pants or waders). 

Hope that helps.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Etch said:


> I hunt in Southwest Louisiana, so temperatures don't get that cold down here (although it feels colder due to the fact that most days we have close to 100% humidity) and the weather fluctuates heavily. It can be 30 degrees one day and then 75 two days later. Because of that I chose to get the Delta Jacket and then use layering pieces underneath it. I typically wear a core zip hoody, then my duck oven jacket (if its not cold enough i wear my dakota or kelvin vest) , then my delta wading jacket, and then waders (if I am hunting a marsh) or my delta wading pants if I am hunting a field. With your climate, I would recommend getting one of the heavier jackets (Boreal or Hudson). I prefer to layer the pieces so I can shed pieces when temperatures fluctuates which is why I didn't get the heavy jackets. Really the boreal is essentially a Delta wading jacket with a kelvin jacket built in.
> 
> I know thats not much of an answer, but if you are going to see 30 degrees and below everyday then the heavier jackets should probably be your go to. They are essentially all Delta Jackets with different layers of insulation. The only one different is the Pantanal in that it is longer in the back so that it covers your butt when you sit down in a pit blind (which is nice if you are only wearing jeans or non waterproof pants, but you will at those temps likely be in waterproof insulated pants or waders).
> 
> Hope that helps.


Good info Etch,thanks for your time,appreciate it... think im going with duck oven jacket and hudson.........I got the pantanal bibs and dakota hoody. Jim


----------



## Jmoods (Jul 15, 2015)

jd6400 said:


> Good info Etch,thanks for your time,appreciate it... think im going with duck oven jacket and hudson.........I got the pantanal bibs and dakota hoody. Jim


I've worn a UA top, sweatshirt, and the Duck Oven in single digits. Great coat.


----------

